# Film gesucht...



## Lan_Party (11. Oktober 2011)

hey,
da es einen "Musik gesucht" Thread gibt dachte ich mir ein "Film gesucht" Thread wäre doch auch was. 

Na dann fange ich gleich mal an.  Also ich suche einen Film in dem Leslie Nilson mitspielt. Er rennt vor der Polizei weg. Nachts verfolgt in ein Zug. Der Zug folgt im auch in den Wald und "schielt" sogar nach Ihm. Der Film ist eine Komödie leider weis ich nicht wie er heißt.  Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Oktober 2011)

Meinst du " Sehr Verdächtig "


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Oktober 2011)

GENAU!  Einfach der Hammer!  Danke!


----------



## derP4computer (11. Oktober 2011)

Und ich dachte das hier wäre ein Spiel.

Ich suche einen Film in dem kommt folgendes vor: Ich liebe den Geschmack von Napalm am Morgen.

Ernst bei Seite. Ein *Film gesucht* Thread ist ein guter Vorschlag.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Oktober 2011)

Passiert öfter mal das man die Title vergisst aber weis was vorkommt.  Vor kurzem erst habe ich  "The Day after Tomorrow" wiedergefunden.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche auch einen Film, schon lange:
Ein ich meine Franzose kommt nach Barcelona das ganze hat was mit Erasmus zu tun.
Dabei wohnt er in ziemlich abgedrehden WG.
Es wurden mehrere sprachen gesprochen

Mehr habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Re4dt (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich Suche einen Film den ich vor paar Jahren gesehen habe. Vor 6-7. 
Es ging im eine Person die, die Zukunft sieht und somit Flugzeugabstürze usw verhindert. Jedoch gibt es eine Gruppe aus der Zukunft die dies nicht hu finde da diese Menschen sterben müssen. 
Hoffe ihr wisst wie der Film heißt.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Oktober 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Ich Suche einen Film den ich vor paar Jahren gesehen habe. Vor 6-7.
> Es ging im eine Person die, die Zukunft sieht und somit Flugzeugabstürze usw verhindert. Jedoch gibt es eine Gruppe aus der Zukunft die dies nicht hu finde da diese Menschen sterben müssen.
> Hoffe ihr wisst wie der Film heißt.


final destination
Leider weis ich nicht welcher der 5 Teile.  Aber der 5 ist es nicht.  Der Film ist auf jedenfall empfehlenswert! 

EDIT: Es ist Final Destination 1!

@ turbo Wirklich nicht mehr? Vllt. wie alt der Film ist?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ihn mittlerweile gefunden.
Es war L’auberge_espagnole.
Mal sollte mal Google benutzen.


----------



## Re4dt (12. Oktober 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> final destination
> Leider weis ich nicht welcher der 5 Teile.  Aber der 5 ist es nicht.  Der Film ist auf jedenfall empfehlenswert!
> 
> EDIT: Es ist Final Destination 1!


 Es war glaub nicht Final Destination. Weil die Person immer viele Katastrophen verhindert hat. Ausnahme Titanic die kam auch im Film vor. 
Zudem war jemand "Anführer" der den Vorherseher töten wollte in dem sie auch am geschehen waren oder so.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Oktober 2011)

Titanic!? WTF!? 
Also soweit ich weis sollte es Final 1 sein.  Schau dir mal den Trailer an vllt. ist er es doch.


----------



## Re4dt (12. Oktober 2011)

Naja er sieht dem Film sehr ähnlich blos passt der Hauptcharakter nicht zu dem von damals. Ich schau es mir trz an. 
Naja Titanic wurde nur erwähnt. 
ahh jetzt fällt es mir ein zudem wurde in dem Film eine UBahn Katastrophe verhindert.


----------



## docday (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche einen (USA) Film, kam im TV, in den 70'Jahren....

Eine Gruppe Jugendlicher versucht eine Herde Büffel zu retten als sie von den Erwachsenen abgeschossen werden sollen. Sie fahren mit einem Pickup durch die Herde und die Erwachsenen schiessen trotzdem und ausversehen wird ein Jugendlicher auf dem Pickup getötet.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Oktober 2011)

Hmm. Kommt der Film aus den 70ern oder wurde er in den 70ern ausgestrahlt? Also da sollte die ältere Generation mehr wissen.


----------

